# Cabomba australis: What plants hide behind that name?



## miremonster (Mar 26, 2006)

Apparently the name _Cabomba australis_ is used for an aquarium plant. Taxonomically, it's a synonym of C. caroliniana var. caroliniana (North America and southeastern South America).

According to the Cabombaceae special issue of the journal "Aqua Planta" (German), also Cabomba caroliniana var. flavida (Southeastern South America only) was introduced as aquarium plant under the misapplied name "Cabomba australis". The var. flavida is said to be very rarely cultivated and not available in the trade (in Europe?).

But recently I've found offers of "C. australis", "Yellow Cabomba", in the web. So I'm curious: what plants float around in the hobby under that name? Is it really C. caroliniana var. flavida? Or maybe C. aquatica?


----------

